# NBA power rankings



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the offseason is killing me so i figured this could be something to talk about...


http://www.nba.com/features/power_rankings.html


umm at least we are in the top 80% of teams???...if the team stays the way it is we are not winning squat for a while...i dont know about u guys but i sure dont want to spend another season as part of the pit of the nba's franchises...maybe some of this is redundant but i realllllllllllllly need something to talk about im going nuts lol...thoughts?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, we're not gonna be good again this year, you know it, I know it. With a little luck we'll scrape into the playoffs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We need to go one way or the other. If we want to win now you trade away the young guys for good impact guys, but to do that you really need more tradable contracts....like I dunno---something that's NOT 15 million for 6 years and has bummed knees.

We could really use a 4/5 million dollar contract that runs for 2/3 years. It's hard to make a trade with what we have.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I guess until we make a trade - or if we do not make a trade but some of the young guys step up even more from last season and we begin to click - this is what will be talked about in here.

The mantra of "we need to trade Pierce or trade some young guys to help Pierce" is well known and for me at least getting old.

No offese but we are what we are. I do not think Pierce would have signed that extension unless he was given some indication that the Celtics were moving in a direction to get him additional help. I think Danny has been trying to get a vet and that the A.I. talks were real. Maybe that fell apart. Maybe it's still going to happen. 

Until then I am looking forward to seeing Gomes back on the court. I liked what I saw in Perks last season and hope it gets better. I am very excited to see Pierce with Bassy. I am excited for a true PG in general like Telfair on our squad. Green while young and very raw has a year under his belt and I hope to see improvements. West might see more time off the bench and at the 2 and that could be good. Jefferson still is loaded with talent. I am curious to see if the effort and desire is there as well. Tony Allen had legal and injury issues last season but I think he has it in him to be a very tough defensive player. Rondo looks nice. 

This is not to say all is perfect in C's land. That will not be the case until we put up #17. We are far from a banner as it stands.

And this is not directed at anyone in particular at all. Not directed at you aqua - my post just is coming after yours.

But we do have pieces to make a trade. Teams take on **** all the time to get a deal done or to get the guys they want. 

As I've said Danny took over a team of Tony Delk, J.R. Bremer, Joseph Forte, Shammond Williams, Walter McCarty, Vin Baker, Bimbo Coles, Eric Williams, Tony Battie, Kedrick Brown, Grant Long, Bruno Sundov, Ruben Wolkowyski, Mark Bryant, Mark Blount, Walker etc. Pierce is still here. Besides that none of those guys would I want back. *Maybe* Battie. And let's not turn this thread into a Walker debate. Bottom line is Walker on a team like the Heat makes sense. Walker on a team like the current Celtics does not.

The sky is not falling in C's land. I want banner 17 as much as anyone. But until we are close to that there still are some good things going on here.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I guess until we make a trade - or if we do not make a trade but some of the young guys step up even more from last season and we begin to click - this is what will be talked about in here.
> 
> The mantra of "we need to trade Pierce or trade some young guys to help Pierce" is well known and for me at least getting old.
> 
> ...


Nice post!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> As I've said Danny took over a team of Tony Delk, J.R. Bremer, Joseph Forte, Shammond Williams, Walter McCarty, Vin Baker, Bimbo Coles, Eric Williams, Tony Battie, Kedrick Brown, Grant Long, Bruno Sundov, Ruben Wolkowyski, Mark Bryant, Mark Blount, Walker etc. Pierce is still here. Besides that none of those guys would I want back. *Maybe* Battie.



granted, the team we have now on paper looks better than the team he took over...but where has it gotten us??? 3 years later we have a 33 win team and we are wasting away the prime of one of the best players to ever put on a celtics uniform...i would like to know how long dannys plan is going to take...it seems that we are multiple seasons away from contending for anything and im wonderign if ainge can keep his job if he gets another one or two 30 win seasons...most fans of boston sports that i know are not patient whether it be with the sox, celts or pats...they want to win...and i believe if the celts have another season of 30-win ball alot of fans will lose interest and migrate to concentrating on football and baseball...i dunno i just hope we see some wins this year however they may come...id rather not watch the progression of all of our players only to see them playing in different uniforms when they develop and us back at square one


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> granted, the team we have now on paper looks better than the team he took over...but where has it gotten us??? 3 years later we have a 33 win team and we are wasting away the prime of one of the best players to ever put on a celtics uniform...i would like to know how long dannys plan is going to take...it seems that we are multiple seasons away from contending for anything and im wonderign if ainge can keep his job if he gets another one or two 30 win seasons...most fans of boston sports that i know are not patient whether it be with the sox, celts or pats...they want to win...and i believe if the celts have another season of 30-win ball alot of fans will lose interest and migrate to concentrating on football and baseball...i dunno i just hope we see some wins this year however they may come...id rather not watch the progression of all of our players only to see them playing in different uniforms when they develop and us back at square one


Trust in Danny, he has a 3 year plan, so nothing to worry about...oh wait...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to #1AntoineWalkerFan again.
*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha much appreciated pdub...go spread some rep so u can give me some!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I do not see how you go from the squad we had when Ainge took over - to putting up a banner - in three years. That was not a team that was one or two moves away. Not with the pieces we had to move. Is it fun to to watch 30 + win teams? Not so much. But is it fun to constantly ***** about it and talk about how great players on other teams will be and only focus on the negative? I guess for some people it is. As AW said on paper we are a better team then when Ainge took over. I choose to keep the faith in the Celtics and what we are doing. Even if it does not get me rep points.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ...and i believe if the celts have another season of 30-win ball alot of fans will lose interest and migrate to concentrating on football and baseball...


*will* lose interest?!? ahahahahahah
:rotf:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This is not directed at anyone specifically in here. Really.

But if someone decides to jump ship on the Celtics during tough times - even if it's a long streak of tough times - then screw them. They were only bandwagon fans to begin with. One of the things I love about the Celtics and the fan base it's that it's not based on cheerleaders and loud music. Celtics fans are hoops fans. But if lack of W's makes you lose interest and turn your attention to the currently good Pats or whatever - adios.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Causeway said:


> This is not directed at anyone specifically in here. Really.
> 
> But if someone decides to jump ship on the Celtics during tough times - even if it's a long streak of tough times - then screw them. They were only bandwagon fans to begin with. One of the things I love about the Celtics and the fan base it's that it's not based on cheerleaders and loud music. Celtics fans are hoops fans. But if lack of W's makes you lose interest and turn your attention to the currently good Pats or whatever - adios.



Listen, I think anyone who has spent the time to read or post on any forum about the Celtics in the last few years is a fan, regardless of their opinion of Celtics players and management. The fact, however, is that the once mighty Celtics and Bruins are second-class citizens to the vast majority of people who are "sports fans" and from Boston; this has been unequivocably true for a few years now. It's also true that the managements of these franchises, and the remaining hard-core fan-base(us), should not be shocked by this. That's what i think about that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

beantown said:


> *Listen, I think anyone who has spent the time to read or post on any forum about the Celtics in the last few years is a fan, regardless of their opinion of Celtics players and management.* The fact, however, is that the once mighty Celtics and Bruins are second-class citizens to the vast majority of people who are "sports fans" and from Boston; this has been unequivocably true for a few years now. It's also true that the managements of these franchises, and the remaining hard-core fan-base(us), should not be shocked by this. That's what i think about that.


All true. No matter what happens Boston always has been and always will be a Baseball (RED SOX) town. There's are Pats fans everywhere but the fan base is a mile wide and a couple inches deep. Hockey is fading in general.

When the Celtics start winning again the coverage and "fans" will increase. But they will never replace the Sox.

But I think you stand by your team for the great times and the not so great times. As I already said my post was not directed at anyone specifically in here.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> But if lack of W's makes you lose interest and turn your attention to the currently good Pats or whatever - adios.


Easy to say - unfortunately I don't think ownership, who, theoretically, are running this team to turn a profit, agree with you. Therefore, it would be in their best interests, and in turn in the best interests of Danny Ainge and Glenn Rivers for that matter, to not have a thirty-win season.



> I do not see how you go from the squad we had when Ainge took over - to putting up a banner - in three years.


Hey, I don't think anyone is expecting that. Fact remains this team not only got to the playoffs but actually won series' before Ainge took over, and the division crown was largely due to a guy Ainge unloaded to begin with.



> That was not a team that was one or two moves away. Not with the pieces we had to move. Is it fun to to watch 30 + win teams? Not so much. But is it fun to constantly ***** about it and talk about how great players on other teams will be and only focus on the negative?


I'm not a pessimist, Causeway, I'm a realist. I deal in what is happening, and, unfortunately for the Celtics and their fans, a large part of that _is_ negative. Just because a guy is not as perpetually optimistic as you, Cause, doesn't mean they are any less (or any more) of a fan.



> I guess for some people it is.


Just because not all share your optimism doesn't mean we enjoy berating the team. I haven't even been alive long enough to remember the Celtics' glory days. The only glory days' I remember are Antoine Walker and Paul Pierce. Those guys, and what they did, were the most positive thing to happen to the Celtics since Bird. Which isn't to say I want that team back, moreover, forgive me for being negative because there hasn't been many happy moments for me as a Celtic fan, at least in my lifetime.



> As AW said on paper we are a better team then when Ainge took over.


Yeah, and the New York Knicks are championship contenders on paper. There's a reason the game is played on the court and not with a pencil and pad.



> I choose to keep the faith in the Celtics and what we are doing.


Well, I felt you were hinting at it your entire post, but this line pretty much shouts out "I am a better Celtic fan than you because I remain optimistic." If that wasn't your intention, perhaps you should look at your post again and realize how condescending it seems.



> Even if it does not get me rep points.


...and the capper. I'm not even touching this one.

I guess the only solution is for everybody to share your complete and unfaltering faith in Danny Ainge and the Boston Celtics direction in general. Individuality be damned.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Easy to say - unfortunately I don't think ownership, who, theoretically, are running this team to turn a profit, agree with you. Therefore, it would be in their best interests, and in turn in the best interests of Danny Ainge and Glenn Rivers for that matter, to not have a thirty-win season.


That would be nice for me also. And I would say that and more _is_ the goal of all people associate with the Celtics.




> Hey, I don't think anyone is expecting that. Fact remains this team not only got to the playoffs but actually won series' before Ainge took over, and the division crown was largely due to a guy Ainge unloaded to begin with.


It did but that team as it was had peaked.




> I'm not a pessimist, Causeway, I'm a realist. I deal in what is happening, and, unfortunately for the Celtics and their fans, a large part of that _is_ negative. Just because a guy is not as perpetually optimistic as you, Cause, doesn't mean they are any less (or any more) of a fan.


Who said anything about being more or less of a fan? I am a realist as well. Just as during the Waker era I was n0t too excited about that team. The style of hoops was junk and the makeup of the squad was not championship built. I see some good things going on now. I have a right to voice that.




> Just because not all share your optimism doesn't mean we enjoy berating the team. I haven't even been alive long enough to remember the Celtics' glory days. The only glory days' I remember are Antoine Walker and Paul Pierce. Those guys, and what they did, were the most positive thing to happen to the Celtics since Bird. Which isn't to say I want that team back, moreover, forgive me for being negative because there hasn't been many happy moments for me as a Celtic fan, at least in my lifetime.


Be negative all you want. Just as if I see positive things I will comment on that. As I've said it's not all perfect in C's land but I like what I see going on now more then what was going on before Ainge. And I got to see the Celtics in the 80's so I do miss the true glory days.




> Yeah, and the New York Knicks are championship contenders on paper. There's a reason the game is played on the court and not with a pencil and pad.


The Knicks on paper are a team of too many guards and no defense. That does not win banners.




> Well, I felt you were hinting at it your entire post, but this line pretty much shouts out "I am a better Celtic fan than you because I remain optimistic." If that wasn't your intention, perhaps you should look at your post again and realize how condescending it seems.


That's crap. If that's how you want to read it go ahead. I disagree with AWFan sometimes but it never gets personal. You have been on my jock recently for whatever reason even going as far as to suggest that if Ainge raped and killed my wife I'd be cool with it (but said wit a smile - so nice). I don't know what your beef is but keep it to hoops. I don't make it personal. Try and do the same. I was very pessimistic when Walker was here and the same with Pitino. It was not popular but did not make me less of a fan. Just as optimism does not make me more of a fan.




> ...and the capper. I'm not even touching this one.
> 
> I guess the only solution is for everybody to share your complete and unfaltering faith in Danny Ainge and the Boston Celtics direction in general. Individuality be damned.


Whatever. You were gone all summer and I was saying pretty much the same things you are now whining about - and had great conversations and debates with many people - people who do not agree with me. Ainge is not perfect but so far I am happy with what he's done. I am not a fan of Doc. You don't agree so be it. Enough with your personal crap.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hers my beef with the "that team had peaked" arguement...who has any proof that that team peaked???...to me proof of a team peaking is something like the eagles who made it to the nfc championship game 3 stright times and lost all 3...you "peak" when you obviously cant get over a hump for an extended period of time...the team that ainge took over had a 2-1 leade in the ECF one year and the next year he blew up the team...he didnt give them a chance to make it any further...so i dont believe anyone can say with any validity that the 03 playoff team peaked


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hers my beef with the "that team had peaked" arguement...who has any proof that that team peaked???...to me proof of a team peaking is something like the eagles who made it to the nfc championship game 3 stright times and lost all 3...you "peak" when you obviously cant get over a hump for an extended period of time...the team that ainge took over had a 2-1 leade in the ECF one year and the next year he blew up the team...he didnt give them a chance to make it any further...so i dont believe anyone can say with any validity that the 03 playoff team peaked



Obviously it was going to get better with Pierce and Walker as the lone two players on the court...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

My dream is that Perk is Ben Wallace and Gerald is Tracy McGrady minus the back problems and that will take us over the top :biggrin: Hey don't kill my dream :clown:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> That's crap. If that's how you want to read it go ahead. I disagree with AWFan sometimes but it never gets personal. You have been on my jock recently for whatever reason even going as far as to suggest that if Ainge raped and killed my wife I'd be cool with it (but said wit a smile - so nice). I don't know what your beef is but keep it to hoops. I don't make it personal. Try and do the same.


Give me a break. On your jock recently? You and I have _always_ seen eye to eye be it agreeing or disagreeing, so I figured my light-hearted remark wouldn't offend you. And yes, I did read it as condescending. 



> Enough with your personal crap.


There is absolutely nothing personal, and I find it surprising you'd assume so, being that we've always been able to debate civilly. I, however, don't take to some of what you said as kindly as others. Whatever, Causeway - you want to think I have it in for you, and ignore the last year or whatever that we've been able to discuss well - fine. If you really feel that I have an axe to grind with you, so be it. I really couldn't care less.

So I was gone all summer? Excuse me for being busy. Excuse me for coming back as a supporter of this team and voicing my opinion. Bull****.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

That's why I was surprised by your comments. In the past we have been able to debate in a civil way. You seem more on edge now but I could be reading it wrong but based on your last post I don't think so. 

Peace.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

"Peace."

What finality. Maybe I am on edge moreso recently. Maybe you made a post laden with seemingly condescending remarks. Maybe we should both stop worrying about "personal crap" and continue to discuss basketball. 

But, again, if you think I'm so absorbed with you that I'm committing time on this forum to grinding an axe with you, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I said nothing about a personal axe to grind. I did however say you seemed to be on my jock in a more personal way than I had seen from you in the past. Something like that. 

Anyway I agree that the point in here is to discuss hoops and I will continue to do that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> "Peace."
> 
> What finality. Maybe I am on edge moreso recently. Maybe you made a post laden with seemingly condescending remarks. Maybe we should both stop worrying about "personal crap" and continue to discuss basketball.
> 
> But, again, if you think I'm so absorbed with you that I'm committing time on this forum to grinding an axe with you, you're sadly mistaken.


A little dramatic but...ok.

Anyway as far as your mention of my post being "laden with seemingly condescending remarks" to be honest I think you are being a little sensitive. When I said things like "I choose to be optimistic" it is more a defense of my position on Ainge and the current state of the Celtics and not "against" those who are not so optimistic. I can certainly understand why people would not be happy with 30 or so wins. If it came across as condescending that was not my intention. Whoever comes in here as a Celtics fan has the same hope for the team - that we are moving in a direction to put up #17.


----------

